# New combination - hatchling rack, enclosures & bookshelf



## Trouble (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

A few months back my dad & I built *http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-5-bay-snake-enclosures-171658/ *from scratch, and my snakes love it.

Now, I have kept 2 spotted hatchlings from my 2010 clutch and my olive is growing rapidly, and needs to move out of his tub. 
So, I have drawn/sketched up this plan on Google Sketch and was wondering what you guys think ?? 

The top two shelves will be a bookshelf. Then the next 3 underneath that will be 1 stimmie enclosure, & 2 spotted enclosures, with the hatchling rack on the right hand side. On the bottom will be the Olive enclosure.

Now, do you think I should make the bookshelf at the bottom, since it's going to have some weight, or will it be alright at the top? 

The measurements are 1500 x 1700 x 500. 
Olive enclosure - 1500 x 400 x 500
2 spotted & stimmie enclosures - 1000 x 300 x 500
hatchie rack - 500 x 300 x 500 each shelf
Bookshelf - 1500 x 200 x 500 each shelf.

If you have any ideads I would love to hear them!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey there that looks pretty good. I would put the books on the bottom just to be safe.
I wish my dad would build these sorta things with me!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't believe you didn't ask me for advice..........haha 
I'd put the books on the bottom for the sake of being able to see the snake better. Unless you'd rather see the books???
If you want any help you know who to ask....You're last enclosure was really good though so you probably don't need me.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions guys  
:lol: yeah sorry Ben, my bad :? I knew you'd see this anyways haha. Yeah, will be sure to ask


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 6, 2012)

Entertainment & Display Wall Cabinet. Made from solid rosewood hard timber. | eBay

what about modifying this, maybe joining the two outer ones and moving the shelves around?


----------



## Trouble (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't have that much room, maximum 1500 long I have. 
Thanks for the idea though


----------



## Jarden (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm i like that ben  * BID * muahaha if i had the room i'd buy it and have some fun with it  Good luck trouble that looks good and as previously said be wise to put the bookshelf down bottom, i mean who reads these days


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 10, 2012)

Jarden said:


> Hmm i like that ben  * BID * muahaha if i had the room i'd buy it and have some fun with it  Good luck trouble that looks good and as previously said be wise to put the bookshelf down bottom, i mean who reads these days



haha go for it i will not get it anyway


----------

